# Suche leise 240mm AIO Wakü



## mumble_GLL (30. August 2017)

*Suche leise 240mm AIO Wakü*

Hey Leute

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer 240er All in one WaKü für den Sockel AM4 
(die meisten Wakü´s sind ja eh abwärtskompatibel zu meinem bisherigen AM3 Sockel). 
Aber das AM4 Kit sollte schon vorhanden sein.

Sie sollte logischerweise möglichst leise sein (sowohl Pumpe als auch die Lüfter). 
Die Pumpe kann auch gern (RGB) Beleuchtet sein aber der Strom MUSS für die Pumpe und gleichzeitig für die Beleuchtung 
über einen 3 Pin bzw. 4 Pin (PWM) erfolgen und nicht über ein extra USB Kabel, was an die Pumpe und ans Board angeschlossen wird. 
Die Lüfter sind ja eh jeweils über ein eigenes Kabel angeschlossen und haben somit eine eigene Beleuchtung.

Die Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 gefällt mir bisher schon ganz gut:
Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 (MLX-D24M-A20PW-R1)

Kennt ihr noch andere WaKü´s die die oben beschriebenen Vorraussetzungen erfüllen?


----------



## thoast3 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Suche leise 240mm AIO Wakü*

Die be Quiet! Silent Loop ist auch einen Blick wert: be quiet! Silent Loop 240mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Im Gegensatz zur Master Liquid kannst du sie, auf Kosten der Garantie, sogar erweitern.


----------



## soonsnookie (31. August 2017)

*AW: Suche leise 240mm AIO WakÃ¼*

bezüglich der lautstärke kommt es sowieso fast nur auf die lüfter an. wenn du meinst dir reichen 2 lüfter darauf und du nimmst kein push pull kannst du eigentlich so ziemlich jede 240er AIO nehmen.  die beschriebenen anforderungen sind einfach alltag...
alternativ ist mit push pull und 4 lüftern ein betrieb mit niedrigeren umdrehungen möglich


----------



## thoast3 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Suche leise 240mm AIO WakÃ¼*

Nein, einige AIOs kommen mit absolut schrecklichen Lüftern. Beispielsweise sind die der Corsair-AIOs absolut nicht silent-tauglich. Man kann diese zwar auf ca 600 rpm herunter regeln, allerdings machen dann die Lager lautstark auf sich aufmerksam.

Prinzipiell stimmt das, allerdings sind 4 Lüfter mit gleicher Drehzahl lauter als 2 Lüfter. Wobei die Lautheit nicht linear, sondern exponentiell zur Drehzahl ansteigt. Müsste der TE vielleicht mal probieren.


----------



## Kano131 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Suche leise 240mm AIO WakÃ¼*

Kann die Cooler Master Nepton 240m nur empfehlen. 4,6Ghz auf 1,320V-Core bei stresstest max 60Grad. Wärend des gaming unhörbar


----------



## mumble_GLL (31. August 2017)

*AW: Suche leise 240mm AIO WakÃ¼*

Wie siehts da eigentlich mit der Nachfüllbarkeit nach einigen Jahren aus? 
Die SilentLoop hat ja an der Pumpe eine Nachfüllöffnung (wenn ich mich nicht irre), was die CoolerMaster offensichtlich nicht hat. 
Ob die Corsair H100i V2 eine hat wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr denn schon gemacht?


----------



## thoast3 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Suche leise 240mm AIO WakÃ¼*

Be Quiet empfiehlt, alle 2 Jahre ein paar ml Flüssigkeit nachzufüllen.
Die meisten AIOs (vor allem viele von Asetek / CoolIT, also auch die von Corsair) kann man aber gar nicht nachfüllen.

Erfahrungen hab ich aber keine damit gemacht, weil ich keine AIO verbaut habe (bei einem Freund hab ich eine MasterLiquid 240 verbaut, aber erst vor knapp einem Monat).


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2017)

*AW: Suche leise 240mm AIO WakÃ¼*



mumble_GLL schrieb:


> Wie siehts da eigentlich mit der Nachfüllbarkeit nach einigen Jahren aus?
> Die SilentLoop hat ja an der Pumpe eine Nachfüllöffnung (wenn ich mich nicht irre), was die CoolerMaster offensichtlich nicht hat.
> Ob die Corsair H100i V2 eine hat wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr denn schon gemacht?



Die brauchst du nicht nachfüllen. Auch die BeQuiet brauchst du nicht nachfüllen. die sind absolut wartungsfrei.
Wäre auch quatsch. Wo willst du ein paar Milliliter denn herkriegen? Du kannst sowas nur in größeren Mengen kaufen und dann kannst du das, was du nicht brauchst wegwerfen.
Von daher albern.
Keine Ahnung, was sich BeQuiet dabei gedacht hat.


----------



## 4B11T (1. September 2017)

*AW: Suche leise 240mm AIO WakÃ¼*

Was sich BeQuiet dabei gedacht hat ist folgendes:

auch in einem komplett geschlossenen AiO System nimmt der Flüssigkeitsstand über die Jahre ab. Das hat verschiedene Ursachen, hauptsächlich altern die Additive in der Kühlflüssigkeit, sodass es irgendwann zu Kavitation in der Pumpe kommen kann, es bilden sich mikroskopische Gasblasen, welche nicht zu 100% wieder kondensieren. Und dann kannst irgendwann die AiO wegwerfen, weil der Füssigkeitsfüllstand nicht mehr ausreicht und die Pumpe je nach Radiatoreinbaulage Luft zieht. Das passiert nicht nach 2 Jahren, auch nicht nach 5, aber irgendwann wird es passieren. Dann kannst die Bequite ausbauen, ausleeren, komplett neu befüllen (auch wenn das entlüften ein Krampf werden wird^^) und nochmal weiter verwenden.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2017)

*AW: Suche leise 240mm AIO WakÃ¼*

In 5-7 Jahren -- wenn du sowieso keine Garantie mehr hast -- wird praktisch jeder den Kram in die Mülltonne werfen.
Wer sich das mit dem Nachfüllen antun will, kann das ja machen.


----------



## Crackpipeboy (3. September 2017)

*AW: Suche leise 240mm AIO WakÃ¼*



Threshold schrieb:


> In 5-7 Jahren -- wenn du sowieso keine Garantie mehr hast -- wird praktisch jeder den Kram in die Mülltonne werfen.
> Wer sich das mit dem Nachfüllen antun will, kann das ja machen.



In dem "Handbuch" steht nach spätestens 2 Jahren. Bei 150€ was meine gekostet hat, werd ich mir das auf jeden Fall mal ansehen.

Sonst schau dir auch die hier mal an YouTube die Temperaturen sind super!


----------



## Narbennarr (3. September 2017)

*AW: Suche leise 240mm AIO WakÃ¼*

bei be quiet fällt der flüssigkeitverlust aber wohl auch stärker auf, weil die wirklich extrem flach ist und kaum AGB hat. Außerdem scheint es ja genug Exemplare zu geben, die ab Werk schon sehr knapp befüllt sind


----------



## Yeezy (6. September 2017)

*AW: Suche leise 240mm AIO WakÃ¼*

Hatte eine Corsair H100i v2 und war recht zufrieden. Allerdings bekommt man für das Geld bessere AiO's. 

+ Pumpe nicht hörbar
+ kühlt zuverlässig

- unbedingt Lüfter tauschen, die orig. kannst dir nicht antun
- Pumpe wird über USB ans Board angeschlossen, was ich persönlich nicht so gut finde
- Corsair Link Software noch recht fehlerhaft (oft wurde mir keine Drehzahl der Lüfter angezeigt oder falsch, wenn ich es mal mit Fan Xpert 4 überprüft habe.

Bin nun auf die Thermaltake Water 3.0 360 umgestiegen. Die AiO gibt es auch als 240er Variante. Lüfter sind super gut, sowohl Lautstärke, Durchsatz etc. und dazu noch die RGB Beleuchtung. Die Pumpe wird per 3 Pin ans Board angeschlossen und die Lüfter an einen mitgelieferten Controller der super funktioniert mit verschiedenen Modi. 

Mein Freund hat die CoolerMaster, kannst bedenkenlos kaufen die ist auch super!


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (20. September 2017)

*AW: Suche leise 240mm AIO WakÃ¼*



Yeezy schrieb:


> Hatte eine Corsair H100i v2 und war recht zufrieden. Allerdings bekommt man für das Geld bessere AiO's.
> 
> + Pumpe nicht hörbar
> + kühlt zuverlässig
> ...



- nicht die Pumpe wird über USB angeschlossen sondern die Lüftersteuerung, schließlich kannst du 2 Lüfter direkt mit der Pumpe verbinden.
- Corsair Link funktioniert bei mir zuverlässig, man kann einstellen was man will ( Gut ich verwende auch zum steuern meiner Componenten den Commander Pro.


----------



## Seidenstrumpf (20. September 2017)

*AW: Suche leise 240mm AIO Wakü*

@Threshold Etwas destilliertes Wasser wird da sicherlich ausreichen...


----------

